# Why is the Goon so popular?



## aktorsyl

As the subject line says.. why is the Goon considered the father-of-all-RDA's? I'm looking at getting my next RDA (currently have the Sapor V2) and most people recommend I get the Goon. I'd like to know why - is it more flavourful?

Also, what's the difference between these two:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/1-re-stock-awesome-price-authentic-goon-lp-by-528-customs

and

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-all-colours-authentic-goon-24mm-rda-1

And which one is considered better?


----------



## mavric69

aktorsyl said:


> As the subject line says.. why is the Goon considered the father-of-all-RDA's? I'm looking at getting my next RDA (currently have the Sapor V2) and most people recommend I get the Goon. I'd like to know why - is it more flavourful?
> 
> Also, what's the difference between these two:
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/1-re-stock-awesome-price-authentic-goon-lp-by-528-customs
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-all-colours-authentic-goon-24mm-rda-1
> 
> And which one is considered better?



Dude, in the past, ive had CLT V3, Velocity V2, Royal Hunter, Mad Dog, Medusa etc etc.. and then i got myself a copper Smoant Charon and decided to see what this hype on the Goon is and got a copper goon 24mm... and meh... im hoping someone tells me what the hype was all about... dont get me wrong, its a nice rda.. but does it justify spending all that money? an authentic mad dog is under R400... and the difference in price compared to what the rda does??? maybe the fact that the goon is so customizable maybe? i dunno man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft

I find that the og goon 24 is great for your massive flavor builds, and with that I get pretty consistent flavour out of it. Of course this is all just person experience. With the price tag also comes top quality material and machining, it's built like a high end atomizer should be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mavric69

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I find that the og goon 24 is great for your massive flavor builds, and with that I get pretty consistent flavour out of it. Of course this is all just person experience. With the price tag also comes top quality material and machining, it's built like a high end atomizer should be.



fair enough, the build quality is tops... but i dont know if there is enough vapers that hold onto their gear that long to warrant spending so much money just because the build quality is that of HIGH END gear... yes there are some vapers that only buys H.E and collects... but for the most part, us mortals buy and sell in order to keep up with the new tech.. the only upside i see, for now, is that a Goon will keep most of its value if u look after it.. so u can re sell and still get quite a bit back... (id never pay R1000 for a rda) 

always remember, dont go for the hype, get something u want regardless of what everyone says.. yes obviously watch reviews and see what people say but dont JUST GO AFTER THE HYPE... everything vaping, as everyone knows, is subjective...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

I really don't want this to turn into a HE vs LE thing again though 

I just have simple requirements.. it needs to have a solid topcap (not the 3 separate damn parts that the Sapor has, the whole thing disassembles when you try pull the top cap off). It needs to have excellent flavour. It needs to be 24mm or 25mm. And it needs to be easy to build on.

It doesn't have to be a goon. I just don't know what to look for, being new to RDA's (but I did look at the other "help me choose an RDA" threads).


----------



## Halfdaft

mavric69 said:


> fair enough, the build quality is tops... but i dont know if there is enough vapers that hold onto their gear that long to warrant spending so much money just because the build quality is that of HIGH END gear... yes there are some vapers that only buys H.E and collects... but for the most part, us mortals buy and sell in order to keep up with the new tech.. the only upside i see, for now, is that a Goon will keep most of its value if u look after it.. so u can re sell and still get quite a bit back... (id never pay R1000 for a rda)
> 
> always remember, dont go for the hype, get something u want regardless of what everyone says.. yes obviously watch reviews and see what people say but dont JUST GO AFTER THE HYPE... everything vaping, as everyone knows, is subjective...


I was lucky enough to only get into RDAs a while after the goon had been released along withe the fact that a lot of people I knew were running goons as part of their setups, so I had the chance to try it out multiple times. 
I'd say that you shouldn't succumb to hype and do a ton of research before buying any piece of gear.


----------



## Halfdaft

L


aktorsyl said:


> I really don't want this to turn into a HE vs LE thing again though
> 
> I just have simple requirements.. it needs to have a solid topcap (not the 3 separate damn parts that the Sapor has, the whole thing disassembles when you try pull the top cap off). It needs to have excellent flavour. It needs to be 24mm or 25mm. And it needs to be easy to build on.
> 
> It doesn't have to be a goon. I just don't know what to look for, being new to RDA's (but I did look at the other "help me choose an RDA" threads).


Check out the druga by augvape.. it's a solid little rda at half the price of most HE drippers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Halfdaft Customs said:


> L
> 
> Check out the druga by augvape.. it's a solid little rda at half the price of most HE drippers


I've heard about it - isn't the clamp system a problem though?


----------



## RichJB

aktorsyl said:


> I just have simple requirements.. it needs to have a solid topcap (not the 3 separate damn parts that the Sapor has, the whole thing disassembles when you try pull the top cap off). It needs to have excellent flavour. It needs to be 24mm or 25mm. And it needs to be easy to build on.



Those are quite simple requirements to meet. To take them one by one:

1) Solid top cap. I think most current drippers would satisfy this requirement and it should be obvious from reviews if there is a finicky system that consists of multiple bits.
2) Flavour. This will subjective unfortunately. @KZOR didn't rate the Goon as having the best flavour, others will prefer the Goon to everything else. I think most drippers today will give you great flavour if you are willing to find the build/coil position sweet-spot for them. The Hadaly is renowned for great flavour but, again, some have found it disappointing.
3) 24 or 25mm. Again, I'd think most drippers today would satisfy this.
4) Easy to build on. What type of coils are you looking to use? Simple contact or spaced coils, or staple framed staggered Mohican caterpillar Juggernaut coils which require enormous post holes to fit the thicker wire?

There are five very important criteria which you've left out:

5) Airflow. Do you want bottom, side, top, some combo of the above? 
6) Single or dual coil. This is critical. If you want to use single coils, many drippers today don't qualify. 
7) Squonk pin or not? Again, many drippers don't qualify.
8) Juice well size. This might be a minor criterion but some people want a biiiiiig well that reduces the need to drip frequently.
9) Drip tip. Some people insist on a 510, others want a chuff cap.

For me, the Geekvape Peerless would be a good choice. It is 24mm, it will squonk if you want, has side airflow (read: no leaking from bottom airflow), can accommodate a huge range of wires, is easy to build on, has a big juice well, can accommodate single coils, has both an acrylic chuff cap and a 510, is cheap and, further, is on sale at Vape King for R350. Unless you absolutely must have a Goon, CSMNT, Hadaly or some other RDA for a very specific reason, I'd say the Peerless is a very good "all-rounder".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

I personally find the machining and material quality of the goon to be really good. Flavour/performance wise, I am willing to admit its a 50/50 between the atty and my mind telling me I dropped R900 on it, but it does give me a much richer experience over my other RDAs. 

I think the original hype was the deck design, but obviously that's been copied repeatedly by now and pretty much a moot factor at this point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> Those are quite simple requirements to meet. To take them one by one:
> 
> 1) Solid top cap. I think most current drippers would satisfy this requirement and it should be obvious from reviews if there is a finicky system that consists of multiple bits.
> 2) Flavour. This will subjective unfortunately. @KZOR didn't rate the Goon as having the best flavour, others will prefer the Goon to everything else. I think most drippers today will give you great flavour if you are willing to find the build/coil position sweet-spot for them. The Hadaly is renowned for great flavour but, again, some have found it disappointing.
> 3) 24 or 25mm. Again, I'd think most drippers today would satisfy this.
> 4) Easy to build on. What type of coils are you looking to use? Simple contact or spaced coils, or staple framed staggered Mohican caterpillar Juggernaut coils which require enormous post holes to fit the thicker wire?
> 
> There are five very important criteria which you've left out:
> 
> 5) Airflow. Do you want bottom, side, top, some combo of the above?
> 6) Single or dual coil. This is critical. If you want to use single coils, many drippers today don't qualify.
> 7) Squonk pin or not? Again, many drippers don't qualify.
> 8) Juice well size. This might be a minor criterion but some people want a biiiiiig well that reduces the need to drip frequently.
> 9) Drip tip. Some people insist on a 510, others want a chuff cap.
> 
> For me, the Geekvape Peerless would be a good choice. It is 24mm, it will squonk if you want, has side airflow (read: no leaking from bottom airflow), can accommodate a huge range of wires, is easy to build on, has a big juice well, can accommodate single coils, has both an acrylic chuff cap and a 510, is cheap and, further, is on sale at Vape King for R350. Unless you absolutely must have a Goon, CSMNT, Hadaly or some other RDA for a very specific reason, I'd say the Peerless is a very good "all-rounder".


Thanks @RichJB - you're right, I omitted some info:

5) I don't really mind. I know there are caveats. Bottom airflow is reputably better for flavour but worse for leaking. Top airflow is sortof the other way round, and middle airflow is in between (obviously these are gross generalisations). I don't know how big an effect on flavour it really has though, so that's why I didn't really state an absolute preference here.

6) Dual coil I suppose - it's what I use currently. Again I'm really not sure how flavour would be affected by single vs dual coil, so I'm happy to convert to single coil or vice versa.

7) No squonking 

8) Doesn't really matter either, my RDA's are on my desk mods and don't go on the road with me.

9) I've used both and don't really mind either way. I'm not an absolute fan of super-wide-bore tips, but I don't really mind them.

I've heard many many good things about the Peerless, so that might very well be the one.


----------



## mike_vapes

aktorsyl said:


> I've heard about it - isn't the clamp system a problem though?


I got a druga on my Vgod mech and its well put together the clamps are subjective some hate them, some people like me love them. as theirs no fuss with allen keys.. and just my 2 cents there allot of rda's out there that compete with the goon at half the price. EG:ICON, DRUGA, MAD DOG ,MEDUSA, PEERLIS and theres more


----------



## Halfdaft

mike_vapes said:


> I got a druga on my Vgod mech and its well put together the clamps are subjective some hate them, some people like me love them. as theirs no fuss with allen keys.. and just my 2 cents there allot of rda's out there that compete with the goon at half the price. EG:ICON, DRUGA, MAD DOG ,MEDUSA, PEERLIS and theres more


I find that the clamps become problematic when using them with smaller wire builds.. they don't bite down on the wire, so when I'm getting them to fire simultaneously the wire will slip out from the clamp


----------



## mike_vapes

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I find that the clamps become problematic when using them with smaller wire builds.. they don't bite down on the wire, so when I'm getting them to fire simultaneously the wire will slip out from the clamp


im using 20g flatwire. so i cant advise. but once u put build in,fire coils up once or twice the clamp down again to make sure they tight.


----------



## Halfdaft

mike_vapes said:


> im using 20g flatwire. so i cant advise. but once u put build in,fire coils up once or twice the clamp down again to make sure they tight.


I'll try that! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Why I love goon?? 
Well, first, the build deck. You can throw anything at that deck and it'll eat it and have space for seconds.
2nd, the airflow, smooth and unmatched in my opinion. 
Couple that huge airflow with the flavour you get, and how it produces it's flavour, and you have a winner in my book. 
The only other RDA I've come across that matches the goon in every way is the "Icon"
Wow that thing surprised me! I'll be getting one at VapeCon!
Just my humble opinion


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

One question about the Peerless: can you drip through the driptip? Looking at the build deck, it looks as if the juice will strike the posts and go wherever it pleases after that..


----------



## CeeJay

I purchased my first 2 RDA‘s this past weekend. 1 being a Goon 24 and the other a Govad. I kind of prefer the Govad to be honest. Haven't played around with either of them enough to have a solid decision between the 2, although the price of the Goon wants me to believe it's the better of the 2.


----------



## mavric69

aktorsyl said:


> One question about the Peerless: can you drip through the driptip? Looking at the build deck, it looks as if the juice will strike the posts and go wherever it pleases after that..



If you drip directly down the middle, it should coat the coils and cotton enough for a vape... but dont over drip... 

but i agree with everyone really... u will be very very unlucky to choose a rda that is proper shit.. they all do basically the same thing with slight differences here and there... kinda like the different flavas in linux.. basically the same, just feels different.. in a time where rda's are now the fashion and rta's has taken a back seat, if you buy an rda today, i guarantee you, by month end you will want what ever the latest one is... lol


----------



## Oceanic Vapes

aktorsyl said:


> As the subject line says.. why is the Goon considered the father-of-all-RDA's? I'm looking at getting my next RDA (currently have the Sapor V2) and most people recommend I get the Goon. I'd like to know why - is it more flavourful?
> 
> Also, what's the difference between these two:
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/1-re-stock-awesome-price-authentic-goon-lp-by-528-customs
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-all-colours-authentic-goon-24mm-rda-1
> 
> And which one is considered better?


I am very happy with the mad dog, it has a deep well, the deck is so simple, but you can also play around with your coiling, comes with 3 different sets of grub screws, you get an awesome heat sink washer type that sits between the rda and mod, fits all goon drip tips, and the taste is awesome as a rda should be, goes for between 450 and 500, also different colours to choose from. U won't regret it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

The Goon became popular, in my opinion because:

One of the first RDA's to have a unique clamp system with decent Phillips screws.

Hence the ability to build a wide variety of different coils.

The Goon is built so well. It is really a quality RDA. The airflow options are magnificent and they look really hardcore and cool on a Mech.

The Goon was hyped up a bit, I will admit. And I did fall for the hype in that I had to have what all serious vapers were getting. But I have three 24mm and two 22mm. These are by far the best RDA's in my collection in terms of performance and durability.

I also have 2 Sapor 25mm. Initially I liked them, but now I don't anymore. It's got a complicated airflow system, it's very hard to dismantle completely as the o ring fittings are too tight. Having said that, it has a super big space to fit coils and it performs effectively giving big clouds.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown

The Goon 24 is a great RDA, as people have stated before the clamp system at the time was amazing! Certainly a step in the right direction with RDA's.
The build quality is great but so is that of many other RDA's.

I feel as if there are lots of other viable options out there now which cost less, to be fair I have not tried but them however I have opted for some. I have a Desire Rabies on its way to me, @Idiot wants to get himself a Peerless. I was looking at and considering the Icon and Druga as well as both seem superb. I feel as if these drippers could offer a very similar vape experience, if not even a better one.

I get a bit annoyed with the clamps on the goon at times and feel as if the clamp system could be improved a bit and feel as if some other RDA's have done so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> One question about the Peerless: can you drip through the driptip? Looking at the build deck, it looks as if the juice will strike the posts and go wherever it pleases after that..


This is how I'm currently using mine (Peerless). I just "gooi" 16 drops in there and I'm good to go. The deck has a channel for juice to go all over the show.
The first couple of times I used it I pulled of the cap and dripped very carefully on either side. As I got more comfortable with the thing (my first RDA!) I took the cap off and dripped directly in the middle of the deck (as you would when dripping through the tip). I observed that this resulted in both wicks being nicely saturated. I played around with less and more drops until I ended up with 16 for the amount of wick that I currently have.
Now I just drop the juice in there without taking off the cap, give it a second to soak and I've been having a wonderful experience with it.

JUST A NOTE!!! There is a new Special Edition inbound (not sure when we will see it here though):
https://www.geekvape.com/project/peerless-rda-special-edition/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

My i ly Issue with the peerless is when you stick the coils into the posts, they don't stay in place, the leads keep jumping to the middle holes. 
It needs a small Lip like the Icon has to keep that outside leg where it is


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

I only have experience with one Goon, a Goon LP that was bought along with a CSMNT back in February. Of the two the CSMNT easily outclasses the GLP for my uses. But I also have a lot of other RDA's that easily outclasses both of them, and many that couldn't outclass a pile of garbage (hype is worth no more to me anymore than what I paid for it). 

Build decks don't matter as much to me as the RDA's fluid dynamics. The GLP's included squonk pin was mainly why I bought it, a pro, and it works well with my VG/VG Heavy liquids. My biggest con with the GLP is the base/top cap and their o-rings. The fit is so loose that the pieces barely stay together, and condensed vapor builds/leaks out past every cap joint and the AFC constantly. So possibly a spec issue as well between the diameters of the cap pieces that rely too heavily on the o-rings to seal them. It's an issue exaggerated by my vaping style maybe... long DLH's, but my top RDA's don't have that issue (or any other cons). Thicker cross section o-rings probably would help the GLP along, but I won't bother on what is just another back up RDA/BF RDA at best. 

A first picture of it. I later took the Ultem cap ring off, installed spare o-rings and went to the black ring to see it it worked better. I doesn't. BTW, I also have the one piece all Ultem top cap/chuff for it. It does work better, but I don't like the look

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay

How would one identify an authentic Goon?


----------



## Halfdaft

CeeJay said:


> How would one identify an authentic Goon?


Give it a quick Google, there are a couple sites that offer visual guides that show the difference between an authentic and a clone.. this can be done for most attys


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I find that the og goon 24 is great for your massive flavor builds, and with that I get pretty consistent flavour out of it. Of course this is all just person experience. With the price tag also comes top quality material and machining, it's built like a high end atomizer should be.


Oh really. you think a price tag classifying your RDA. is what defines it's performance? 
Im pretty sure that it does the EXACT same thing as many other RDA's of much lower price. 
Paying for a brand doesn't guarantee performance, I youtube things.. And If the review is biased- I'll check the comments, and if that's not enough, I'll go buy it to prove the *****er wrong  

They're all made of a material that corrodes the least, with the ability to insulate and produce clouds. 
Greedy prices will never beat the experiences you got =with something out of pure enjoyment,

And I'll tell you now as well, any RDA can be beaten with the Avo  RDTA  ftw for the rest of my vaping career, unless anyone can beat GeekVapes' Avocado; Love it; 
Feels so pointless burning juices, just for you to open your juice again, pour another dose and continue like that. Tanks are the future. The future is now  enjoy it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl

Errr. Tanks are convenient, sure (I have 2 myself), but I prefer to also use RDA's for fast flavour-switching in the evenings, or testing my DIY mixes. I definitely wouldn't agree with a statement that says tanks > RDA's. A statement that says tanks == RDA's I could get down with.

As for build quality, you're right - price doesn't always dictate quality. Sometimes you pay for the name.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Oh really. you think a price tag classifying your RDA. is what defines it's performance?
> Im pretty sure that it does the EXACT same thing as many other RDA's of much lower price.
> Paying for a brand doesn't guarantee performance, I youtube things.. And If the review is biased- I'll check the comments, and if that's not enough, I'll go buy it to prove the *****er wrong
> 
> They're all made of a material that corrodes the least, with the ability to insulate and produce clouds.
> Greedy prices will never beat the experiences you got =with something out of pure enjoyment,
> 
> And I'll tell you now as well, any RDA can be beaten with the Avo  RDTA  ftw for the rest of my vaping career, unless anyone can beat GeekVapes' Avocado; Love it;
> Feels so pointless burning juices, just for you to open your juice again, pour another dose and continue like that. Tanks are the future. The future is now  enjoy it



You cant compare a tank/RTA to a RDA for flavour.
You can compare a RDTA but then again you cant as ive found the Avo 24 cant handle a big/low ohm build without melting your lips off where as on the Goon ive never had heat issues.

If price is no issue then buy the Goon same thing with a T shirt, if you can get a Nike shirt why would you buy a Mr Price T , they the same thing at the end of the day but you buying the look and the name and same thing goes with any vape related item.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine

Perhaps the question to be asked now is: "Why WAS the Goon so popular?"

In my opinion, the vaping industry is moving so fast that there is a new RDA released almost weekly. It now becomes more difficult to decide on which one is the "better" RDA. It is really so subjective.

Have you ever wondered what the 528 symbol means?

528 is a sound wave frequency that is supposed to bring love and harmony to the listener.

The pyramid in the logo is an "Illuminati" emblem. 

Perhaps there is a subliminal affection for the Goon.

Who knows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker

Simple. Mass hype. Same happen with the Griffin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

aktorsyl said:


> Errr. Tanks are convenient, sure (I have 2 myself), but I prefer to also use RDA's for fast flavour-switching in the evenings, or testing my DIY mixes. I definitely wouldn't agree with a statement that says tanks > RDA's. A statement that says tanks == RDA's I could get down with.
> 
> As for build quality, you're right - price doesn't always dictate quality. Sometimes you pay for the name.



#some Brand names aren't even popular - they release them at ridiculous prices. I want ALL south africans to look at the international dollar price of release and see how close the company matches the local price  10;1 South African retailers USUALLY add 2-300 extra - 

hahah genesis tanks > RDA's  RDTA <> RDA - its so similar to the same thing - just that beautiful well of juice ready for you, below your building deck


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Nightwalker said:


> Simple. Mass hype. Same happen with the Griffin



GeekVape is amazing though  sometimes the hype doesn't stand up to the actual performance, but sometimes, it's user error preventing the best performance from a product; 

@Waine There's definitely multiple releases weekly  that's how fast the world is turning over these things.  I want to start a new Thread saying every RDA = Every other RDA; 

It's how you vertical coil it  that counts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Waine said:


> Perhaps the question to be asked now is: "Why WAS the Goon so popular?"
> 
> In my opinion, the vaping industry is moving so fast that there is a new RDA released almost weekly. It now becomes more difficult to decide on which one is the "better" RDA. It is really so subjective.
> 
> Have you ever wondered what the 528 symbol means?
> 
> 528 is a sound wave frequency that is supposed to bring love and harmony to the listener.
> 
> The pyramid in the logo is an "Illuminati" emblem.
> 
> Perhaps there is a subliminal affection for the Goon.
> 
> Who knows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mind. Blown.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Let me start off by saying I am a huge Goon fan. Why?

1. Easy to install builds, I tend to use big coils and the Goon just gobbles up everything and still leaves space for cotton and air to travel through the RDA with ease.

2. Airflow, Perfect...with two holes open on each side you get a nice smooth, slightly restrictive pull which just intensifies any flavor. AND big plus for me, with a really hot build I can open up all three holes and the airflow keeps those big boys under control and not allow the RDA to overheat. the draw can then be short, saturated and condensed even though the airflow is wide open.

3. The looks, I think the size and the aesthetics of the damn thing is just gorgeous, not to small not to tall, and it is extremely customizable, and looks awesome on almost everything I own.

4. Drip tip options and standard wide bore drip tip is top notch. Never burns the lips, always cool and the perfect size for me. The options are endless, three holes smaller drip tip, two holes wide bore drip tip, whatever floats your boat.

5. Quality materials.

I have gone through many builds and many liters of juice in these goons and it performs and feels just like the day I bought them. All of the above has made me a Goon lover and I cant wait for the V1.5 to drop.

Just my Biased opinion lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

I have a lot of RDA's.  But the Goon 24's completed my search for "a better vape". It's not 100%, nothing is, but man-o-man...there is just that appeal, especially with the whole Mech vibe, to be found in the Goon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fuzz

If you look at a Goon 24 in each individual department, then it will definitely be outclassed every single time.

In my own opinion, the Goon 24 shines out as the sum of all its parts is a lot more than the individual parameters.

Will it get hot and scorch your lips when you chain vape? No

Will it take just about any build you can throw at it? Yes

Will the build quality and design become annoying? Never

Is it a consistent vape? Yes

Need to fine tune your build every so often? Not

Provide good flavour? Certainly

The point I'm making is that it's a great all round RDA and with that, it's highly respected, since it's been the go-to for a while.

All this being said, I've just ordered the Apocalypse Gen 2 which is touted as the Goon 24 killer. I hope not to be disappointed with that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

@aktorsyl, did you get your Peerless yet?


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> @aktorsyl, did you get your Peerless yet?


Got it today! Amazing flavour compared to the Sapor. Just an absolutely crappy build deck.. using 24g round wire coils in there at the moment. 8 wraps each, totaling about 0.35 ohm.


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Got it today! Amazing flavour compared to the Sapor. Just an absolutely crappy build deck.. using 24g round wire coils in there at the moment. 8 wraps each, totaling about 0.35 ohm.


What about the build deck is bothering you? Glad you are liking the flavor though.
Which color did you get? Post a pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> What about the build deck is bothering you? Glad you are liking the flavor though.
> Which color did you get? Post a pic


The middle posts' 2 holes both sharing one grub screw completely screws with my chakras. And the wire slips out of the outer posts easily while tightening. It's not very intuitive, but it doesn't spoil the experience overall for me. It's a fantastic dripper.
Don't have a pic of my current build at the moment, but do have one of the vapemail from this afternoon (below).
It's sitting atop my black Pico Dual (slight overhang but not ugly).


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> The middle posts' 2 holes both sharing one grub screw completely screws with my chakras. And the wire slips out of the outer posts easily while tightening. It's not very intuitive, but it doesn't spoil the experience overall for me. It's a fantastic dripper.
> Don't have a pic of my current build at the moment, but do have one of the vapemail from this afternoon (below).
> It's sitting atop my black Pico Dual (slight overhang but not ugly).


Haha no much I can suggest regarding the chakras 
As far as the wire slipping, I noticed it initially but immediately just pulled the wire in place while tightening it down. It seems to have worked easy enough (I'm still on my first build). I will pay close attention to this on my next build. I can imagine a velocity style deck is easier and more forgiving to build on though.

Awesome. Sounds like a lekker setup. Post some pics of it sitting on the mod and of your build at some point (no rush). Quite interested to have a look.
I've been having an absolute blast with the Peerless tonight. Closed the airflow down just a tad (2/3) and bumped the power up to 74W... the whole house is vaped up!


----------



## aktorsyl

TheV said:


> Haha no much I can suggest regarding the chakras
> As far as the wire slipping, I noticed it initially but immediately just pulled the wire in place while tightening it down. It seems to have worked easy enough (I'm still on my first build). I will pay close attention to this on my next build. I can imagine a velocity style deck is easier and more forgiving to build on though.
> 
> Awesome. Sounds like a lekker setup. Post some pics of it sitting on the mod and of your build at some point (no rush). Quite interested to have a look.
> I've been having an absolute blast with the Peerless tonight. Closed the airflow down just a tad (2/3) and bumped the power up to 74W... the whole house is vaped up!


Ironically I also closed my airflow a tiny bit so that it's 2/3 open on both sides. It's a good balanced airflow setting for me. At 0.36 ohm I'm hitting it at around 65-70W and it's bloody epic. The Sapor may have had a better build deck, but that's the only area where it was better than the Peerless for me. The Sapor is now in the fated "pillbottle of death", which is a pretty clear sign. (I put my unused atty's in empty pillbottles on the shelf). Will post some build pics tomorrow when I also do a pitstop on the OBS Engine Nano.

How's your build look?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> Ironically I also closed my airflow a tiny bit so that it's 2/3 open on both sides. It's a good balanced airflow setting for me. At 0.36 ohm I'm hitting it at around 65-70W and it's bloody epic. The Sapor may have had a better build deck, but that's the only area where it was better than the Peerless for me. The Sapor is now in the fated "pillbottle of death", which is a pretty clear sign. (I put my unused atty's in empty pillbottles on the shelf). Will post some build pics tomorrow when I also do a pitstop on the OBS Engine Nano.
> 
> How's your build look?


Sorry, I somehow completely missed that you asked about my build. I'm still running on my very first build:

















Its an 8 wrap Clapton (26ga Ni80 + 32ga KA1) coming out to about 0.5ohm.

I'll try some Fused Clapton (28ga*2 + 32ga KA1) next. Maybe try build it a tad lower.
Sounds like a fun task for a Saturday morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz

If your from Durban, then you would know that Goon is a slang term for a womans moist bits #winkwink

Why is the Goon so popular? Just ask any red blooded male

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gersh

Greyz said:


> If your from Durban, then you would know that Goon is a slang term for a womans moist bits #winkwink
> 
> Why is the Goon so popular? Just ask any red blooded male



How lukka is that cherries goon exe hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV

TheV said:


> I'll try some Fused Clapton (28ga*2 + 32ga KA1) next. Maybe try build it a tad lower.
> Sounds like a fun task for a Saturday morning



@aktorsyl, so I built this yesterday:




Came out to 0.43, vapes real nice. Used a little bit less wicking than my first attempt. Can really load this thing up with juice.
I used the 4 bottom mounting points for this (again).
I'm thinking for my next build attempt I'm going to try the inner-bottom mounting points with the top mounting points.


----------



## KZOR

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> And I'll tell you now as well, any RDA can be beaten with the Avo  RDTA


I am sure you are close by as we both live in Cape Town.
Welcome to bring your rig over for a flavor showdown against my RDA's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

I'll just leave this here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

@Imtiaaz .... initial thoughts?


----------



## Imtiaaz

KZOR said:


> @Imtiaaz .... initial thoughts?



Just posted my initial thoughts in the thread: 'whats in your hand right now'. To some it up. It's like the V1 with all its pro's but better, and I have a stupid smile on my face all day so it must be good. hehe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine

I would like to read a 'home grown' review on the V1.5 as I have one in mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sash

Im a simple guy...Bottom air flow, dual coils and properly built coils...like proper...proper coils.


----------



## DirtyD

Well let me put it this way and throw in a 2 cents after saving up for another Goon 

The goon is the best RDA I've had and ever tried - I've tried a lot of them (all the TM's, Hadaly, CSMNT , Geekvape, vandyvape, Apocalypse, etc etc not gonna name all) 

If you do fused clapton build/aliens / specialty coils it excels in flavour and also vapour production - airflow is great, big juice hole and the machining and quality overall of the authentic is amazing. Never have thought of owning another dripper except if its another Goon... The pulse is pulling my fancy, but thats a single coil bugger. 

Also, what I like is that the resale value (if you are ever in need to sell and have a gun to your head ) is amazing, a Goon is always wanted in any vapers arsenal - it's like a boer and his Hilux bakkie , always Hilux never Amarok etc (I love cars and compare everything with car situations lol)

So yes, the Goon is in a league of its own. Its between HE and normal - should be HE but the price is still affordable - and it pays itself off- it worth every little rand the vendors ask 

I'll rather spend R1000 on a Goon than R500 on a good priced okay RDA, cause the okay RDA will probably be replaced with a Goon in the future - the goon never gets old...

"Goon is the best , there is nothing that beats it" - Leonard di Capiro 

@Keyaam mind to give your opinions or have you done so in this sub forum? The real original fanatic of Goon(s)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

DirtyD said:


> Well let me put it this way and throw in a 2 cents after saving up for another Goon
> 
> The goon is the best RDA I've had and ever tried - I've tried a lot of them (all the TM's, Hadaly, CSMNT , Geekvape, vandyvape, Apocalypse, etc etc not gonna name all)
> 
> If you do fused clapton build/aliens / specialty coils it excels in flavour and also vapour production - airflow is great, big juice hole and the machining and quality overall of the authentic is amazing. Never have thought of owning another dripper except if its another Goon... The pulse is pulling my fancy, but thats a single coil bugger.
> 
> Also, what I like is that the resale value (if you are ever in need to sell and have a gun to your head ) is amazing, a Goon is always wanted in any vapers arsenal - it's like a boer and his Hilux bakkie , always Hilux never Amarok etc (I love cars and compare everything with car situations lol)
> 
> So yes, the Goon is in a league of its own. Its between HE and normal - should be HE but the price is still affordable - and it pays itself off- it worth every little rand the vendors ask
> 
> I'll rather spend R1000 on a Goon than R500 on a good priced okay RDA, cause the okay RDA will probably be replaced with a Goon in the future - the goon never gets old...
> 
> "Goon is the best , there is nothing that beats it" - Leonard di Capiro
> 
> @Keyaam mind to give your opinions or have you done so in this sub forum? The real original fanatic of Goon(s)



Great writeup @DirtyD 
I liked your analogy with the Hilux bakkie - lol
I imagine one could have a lot of fun comparing vape gear to different cars - but am nervous of that because cars are also very heated topics at times 

I am in the Kruger Park now and it amazes me how many Hiluxes and Fortuners there are. Pretty much every second vehicle is one of them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roodt

Silver said:


> Great writeup @DirtyD
> I liked your analogy with the Hilux bakkie - lol
> I imagine one could have a lot of fun comparing vape gear to different cars - but am nervous of that because cars are also very heated topics at times
> 
> I am in the Kruger Park now and it amazes me how many Hiluxes and Fortuners there are. Pretty much every second vehicle is one of them!



That can be good marketing and family traditions. My brother is a die hard toyota fan... yet my puegeot has to jump start him every day, while i hear about toyota reliability as soon as his starts...

So, as with all things in life, it's all subjective

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Talking about Goon... so pretty I don't want to mess up the shiny by vaping on it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bear_Vapes

mavric69 said:


> Dude, in the past, ive had CLT V3, Velocity V2, Royal Hunter, Mad Dog, Medusa etc etc.. and then i got myself a copper Smoant Charon and decided to see what this hype on the Goon is and got a copper goon 24mm... and meh... im hoping someone tells me what the hype was all about... dont get me wrong, its a nice rda.. but does it justify spending all that money? an authentic mad dog is under R400... and the difference in price compared to what the rda does??? maybe the fact that the goon is so customizable maybe? i dunno man.


Hi. I know this question is off topic but can you tell me is the smaont charon a good mod?


----------



## DirtyD

Silver said:


> Great writeup @DirtyD
> I liked your analogy with the Hilux bakkie - lol
> I imagine one could have a lot of fun comparing vape gear to different cars - but am nervous of that because cars are also very heated topics at times
> 
> I am in the Kruger Park now and it amazes me how many Hiluxes and Fortuners there are. Pretty much every second vehicle is one of them!




I didn't say they're the best  I would say most people buy them because their whole family and great grandfathers bought them. I convinced my dad to buy a Discovery 4 after having only Land Cruisers and Prado's ... all I can say is the Disco is the best 4x4xfar so I would say the Goon compares to the Disco 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

DirtyD said:


> I didn't say they're the best  I would say most people buy them because their whole family and great grandfathers bought them. I convinced my dad to buy a Discovery 4 after having only Land Cruisers and Prado's ... all I can say is the Disco is the best 4x4xfar so I would say the Goon compares to the Disco 4



Just make sure to sell the Disco the moment the warranty expires  , otherwise it will cost you a pretty penny if things go wrong .....

But agreed best 4x4 capable vehicle if you have the budget. 

Someone used the analogy of a Hilux earlier can't remember who but yeah I can attest , 2001 Hilux SRX 290k kms and not a day's trouble.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Daniel said:


> Just make sure to sell the Disco the moment the warranty expires  , otherwise it will cost you a pretty penny if things go wrong .....
> 
> But agreed best 4x4 capable vehicle if you have the budget.
> 
> Someone used the analogy of a Hilux earlier can't remember who but yeah I can attest , 2001 Hilux SRX 290k kms and not a day's trouble.


I used the analogy lol. and @Roodt .

The Disco just passed 103000km's and still going strong. Have to find out if its a 120000kms extended plan or 100 000 km's? 

My dad asked me to look around for a Prado again, they have better resale value and he wants to have one for when he retires, I told him no we must prove everyone wrong and drive the Disco past atleast 200k kms ... And I also said you do not buy cars for resale value, we all know the story of saving your SO for the next guy hey

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CeeJay

Does anybody perhaps know the dimensions of the Goon O rings, the 2 on the base. 

Or is anybody able to measure them up for me please


----------



## mavric69

Bear_Vapes said:


> Hi. I know this question is off topic but can you tell me is the smaont charon a good mod?



Hey man, i only saw this now, been offline for a while, been sick... 

Smoant Charon feels soooooo good in ur hand... but i dig the A frame design mods... the battery door clips in so nicely and it fires damn near immediately... 510 - perfect... usb charge is very fast, i test it once, 2 very dead batteries, charged FULL in about 2hrs... then i took them out and put it in my I4 Charger... and it charged for literally 3mins and it said FULL... i do have one CON tho... its not very battery efficient... in my opinion... I can run the same rta with the same batteries on my Hotcig R150, or MKL200 and even the Captain, and ill get much better battery life... My favorite is still the hotcig, i dunno why, but i cant put the charon down as well... just the feel of it man


----------



## Bear_Vapes

mavric69 said:


> Hey man, i only saw this now, been offline for a while, been sick...
> 
> Smoant Charon feels soooooo good in ur hand... but i dig the A frame design mods... the battery door clips in so nicely and it fires damn near immediately... 510 - perfect... usb charge is very fast, i test it once, 2 very dead batteries, charged FULL in about 2hrs... then i took them out and put it in my I4 Charger... and it charged for literally 3mins and it said FULL... i do have one CON tho... its not very battery efficient... in my opinion... I can run the same rta with the same batteries on my Hotcig R150, or MKL200 and even the Captain, and ill get much better battery life... My favorite is still the hotcig, i dunno why, but i cant put the charon down as well... just the feel of it man


Thanks for the reply man. Im stuck between the battlestar, charon and al85. I dont need 100w+ but the extra battery life on dual 18650s is nice. How is the mlk200? Ive only seen that mod yesterday on sir vapes website


----------



## mavric69

Bear_Vapes said:


> Thanks for the reply man. Im stuck between the battlestar, charon and al85. I dont need 100w+ but the extra battery life on dual 18650s is nice. How is the mlk200? Ive only seen that mod yesterday on sir vapes website



So far, brilliant... lots of people are expecting it to be DNA or Yihi or something cus its from Thinkvape... but its just straight fwd.. the design is beautiful if u like the thumb fire method? also feels as good in ur hands as the charon, just a touch heavier... and better on battery life... ive thrown all my rta's, rda's and a few of my buddies on there, no problems at all... the fire method is really nice.. but i dont think its a everyday walk around, go to work with kinda mod... id throw my charon in the soccer bag on a sunday without thinking twice.. i wont do that with the MKL tho, that linen leather backing??? so nice

*edit - that fire button on the charon - alot of people were worried it looks weird cus its pronounced on the mod and it might be uncomfortable to fire.... nope!!! in fact, it makes it feel better to fire..


----------



## Bear_Vapes

mavric69 said:


> So far, brilliant... lots of people are expecting it to be DNA or Yihi or something cus its from Thinkvape... but its just straight fwd.. the design is beautiful if u like the thumb fire method? also feels as good in ur hands as the charon, just a touch heavier... and better on battery life... ive thrown all my rta's, rda's and a few of my buddies on there, no problems at all... the fire method is really nice.. but i dont think its a everyday walk around, go to work with kinda mod... id throw my charon in the soccer bag on a sunday without thinking twice.. i wont do that with the MKL tho, that linen leather backing??? so nice
> 
> *edit - that fire button on the charon - alot of people were worried it looks weird cus its pronounced on the mod and it might be uncomfortable to fire.... nope!!! in fact, it makes it feel better to fire..


Thanks for the info dude. I think il go for the charon I like the way its shaped and will fit in my pocket better


----------



## Waine

My favourite RDA is the Goon V1 24mm. My second favourite RDA is the Goon 22mm. The manufacturer has simply got the correct formula for making the near perfect RDA.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

